# Help! YJ vs TJ mount question. SnoWay 6'8" plow.



## bjlinma (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a 95 YJ. I'm looking for a plow for it.

Tonight I'm going to look at a SnoWay 6'8" off a 97 TJ. 

Does anyone know if it will fit "as is" or will I have to buy a mount for the YJ?

Does anyone know what the price of the mount is?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris S (Oct 25, 2003)

I am 99.99% sure that the mounts are going to be different. I have a meyers on my YJ and the TJ brakets mounted in different areas.

So I am almost positive the mounts would be different on the snoway as well.


----------



## bjlinma (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks. It looks that way from what I've found out today.
The SnoWay site lists different PN's for the TJ and YJ.

I guess I'll have to pass.


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks (Oct 12, 2005)

The TJ mount will not fit on a YJ. You will be spending a few hundred bucks to get it to fit... and buying a new subframe. Not worth buying a plow setup for a TJ. I know a guy selling a YJ plow setup though. Pretty cheap. I can find his email if you want.


----------



## bjlinma (Oct 12, 2005)

Sure if he's close. Where is he located?
or just send me the info and I'll contact him.
thanks again.
B


----------



## sakred33 (Feb 5, 2007)

*95 YJ with plow. how'd it work out?*



bjlinma;231945 said:


> I have a 95 YJ. I'm looking for a plow for it.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to look at a SnoWay 6'8" off a 97 TJ.
> 
> ...


Hey. Just doing a little research for my 95 YJ. Just wondering if you got hooked up with a SnoWay plow or what? any problems/advice?

i'm in MASS too. not much powder to deal with this year.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

hey bjlima im rite up the road from you...im in newton nh
where in hav are you


----------

